# Can anyone translate a phrase into Japanese?



## EJL_DC (Apr 25, 2013)

The phrase is Gray Isle.


----------



## Storm Kesocascay (Apr 25, 2013)

You have options for this;
グレーアイル (Guree Airu)= literally "Grey Isle" transliterated into Japanese. (basically, it's not native Japanese, but English put in Japanese spelling)
Or
灰色の島 (Haiiro no Shima)="Island of Grey" (as in the color grey)

If this is not what you want, could you be a little more specific?


----------



## HabeasCorpus (Apr 26, 2013)

Grey in katakana is probably closer to グレイ.  グレーア is closer to Gureea with that ee being a prolonged short eh - more like 'eeh'.  

You'll probably need to include some context for a better translation - as in why the island is gray - clouds, fog, local affect...?  It would carry the same meaning, but wouldn't be directly translated as Gray Island like Storm mentioned above.


----------



## EJL_DC (Apr 26, 2013)

Ah I see what you two mean. It is called this because of the intense fog the country is under most of the year. Anything you guys can come up with would be helpful as it is a country and I know it's hard to come up with a good name that makes sense in translation.


----------



## Philip Overby (Apr 26, 2013)

I think what Storm suggested, Haiiro no Shima sounds older.  So if you're going for an old sounding island, then that would probably sound like it has some history.

Fog, or mist, is "kiri" in Japanese. So maybe Kiri no Shima could be good as well.  Or you could combine it together like Kirinoshima.  Like there are train stations in Japan here that have the "no" compounded.  Like Mizonokuchi or Takadanobaba.


----------



## EJL_DC (Apr 26, 2013)

I like the sound of Kirinoshima, Phil. Has a nice ring to it.


----------

